# Hoovering during 2ww



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi Peter

I expect you are looking forward to the weekend 

My surrogate says she felt sick this morning, she has been going to bed early as she has been feeling tired and has also be craving tuna sandwiches which is all very promising (yipeee) but, I know this could also be a side effects from the drugs (oestradiol valerate and pessaries). 

I'm just a little concerned as she said she has been hoovering!! (she said she didnt lift the hoover upstairs but I am really worried now, I have offered to do all her housework for her but she says shes ok). 

Would you advise that this is OK ? I just love my little ones so much and want to give them the best possible chance... . 

love

Lily x x x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Lilli,

I am not sure what to say, I am sure peter will put your mind at rest.

The one thing that has been going through my mind since you posted this, was that obviously you need to be concerned, but you must also trust Melissa. 

I am sure that there is no way on this earth that Melissa would tempt any harm to your baby. By offering surragacy, Melissa is sharing something very special - and it takes a very special person to do that!!!

I wish both you and Melissa all the luck and in the world!!.

Fingers are crossed 

Tony (& Mel)
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Thank you Tony & Mel 

I know I am silly to get myself so upset but I know during the 2ww you arent meant to to do any strenous exercise and my littles are so precious to me.....

love

Lily x x x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Lilli,

Understandably, you are gonna get more than a little scared about this.

It is the most worrying part of the roller coaster.

If I may, I would like to add to your question for peter.

I have heard many things about how to behave during the 2ww.

these are some of the things.

1) Act as normal as possible (inc hoovering?)
2) Go swimming
3) Rest as much as possible

What are your thoughts peter?

Tony.


----------



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Thank you everyone you are all so kind... 

I do trust my surrogate, she is truely wonderful and wants to help my dream of becoming a mummy more than anything, but it doesnt stop me from worrying.... 

love

Lily x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Lilli,

I know that everyone else has tried to ease your mind and i can only imagine how you must be feeling.
The only thing i can add is that Melissa may feel that when she pregnant with her own children she was doing more at this stage and more than likely didnt even know - i know this is no excuse not to worry cause believe me if i were you i would be just the same.
Just try and believe that your precious cargo there is well and truely settled in now and getting ready to see you in 9 months.

I hope Peter will help ease your mind too.

Lots love and hugs

Mel

x x x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lily,

This is actually a very commonly asked question at embryo transfer. The answer is that all potential mothers' to be should continue with life as normal but at the same time avoid any excess like strenuous exercise (marathon running for example). Normal housework is absolutely safe, as are all other everyday activities. Swimming and gentle exercise is perfectly OK. It is important to bear in mind that in a natural conception the mother is often unaware of the pregnancy until several weeks in and no harm is done by normal activities during that time.

I would also echo Tony's thoughts on the matter in that your surrogate is an experienced and dedicated mum and you have to trust her with your embryos/pregnancy.

Hope this helps!

Peter



Lillianna said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I expect you are looking forward to the weekend
> 
> ...


----------



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks Peter 

I had hoped this was true but it has really reassured me to hear it from you. Thank you. 

As always your advice is greatly received and I would just like to express my extreme thanks for getting back to me.

love

Lily x


----------

